# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Ransa invertirá US$ 13.4 millones este año para ampliar capacidad de plantas e instalar red de frío nacional

## gpacheco

*Lima, mar. 10 (ANDINA).-* La empresa de servicios logísticos Ransa, del Grupo Romero, anunció hoy su plan de inversiones para este año ascendente a 13.4 millones de dólares, los cuales estarán destinados a ampliar la capacidad de las actuales plantas, implementar la red de frío nacional y renovar el software operativo.  
En el 2008 la empresa invirtió 26.7 millones de dólares para construir el Almacén Delta en el complejo San Agustín en el Callao, de 34,000 metros cuadrados. 
Asimismo, adquirió terrenos en el Callao y en Salaverry (La Libertad) de 120 mil y 100 mil metros cuadrados, respectivamente, para la habilitación de nuevos almacenes.  
El gerente general de Ransa, Emilio Fantozzi, indicó que del total mencionado, 9.2 millones de dólares serán destinados a la ampliación de espacios de almacenamiento, los cuales estarán ubicados en Lima y provincias.  
Estamos en conversaciones para comprar un terreno en el Callao de 70,000 metros cuadrados, así como otros dos más en otras zonas de Lima. Además de ello, estamos a la espera de los documentos oficiales para concretar la compra de 100 mil metros cuadrados en Chiclayo (Lambayeque), declaró. 
Detalló que 3.2 millones de dólares corresponderán a la inversión prevista para implementar la red de frío nacional, la cual se inició con unos pilotos en el 2008. 
A la fecha, tenemos contenedores refrigerados en Chiclayo, Trujillo, Huancayo (dos contenedores), Huancavelica y Arequipa, con capacidad para 40 toneladas de almacenaje, sostuvo. 
Refirió que estos contenedores están enfocados a trasladar productos de consumo humano directo, provenientes de la costa, como productos de cadenas de comida rápida, además de jurel y caballa. 
Las proyecciones para este proyecto es aumentar el número de contenedores refrigerados en cuatro, los cuales estarían ubicados en dos ciudades de la sierra central, puntualizó. 
Durante el 2008, Ransa incrementó sus ventas totales en 35 por ciento, logrando transacciones por 142 millones de dólares, impulsadas por la demanda del mercado centroamericano.Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno invertirá más de S/. 100 millones este año para construir pequeños reservorios de agua Artículo: Agroideas invertirá S/. 35 millones este año para financiar planes de negocios a pequeños productores Artículo: Ransa invierte US$ 4 millones en ampliar cadena de frío para comercializar alimentos entre regiones Artículo: Ransa invierte US$ 3 millones para mejorar comercio de alimentos entre selva, sierra y costa El Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad (PCC) invertirá s/. 150 millones anuales

----------

